# EmmaG can you draw a pic of my Spaz kitty for me, PLEASE???



## EricsMama_CatLuver (Nov 2, 2005)

I would like one that show's him as a kitten and him now!


















Just leave out the letters lol! it was water marked a while back so i could share it with some other people!

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## EmmaG (Jan 7, 2005)

Hi Lynn,

Sorry I didn't see this originally!!!! I will add you to my list!! 

Kind regards
Emma


----------



## EricsMama_CatLuver (Nov 2, 2005)

thank you emma, your work is soooo awsome!!!!!!!


----------

